# Found my mailbox on my roof today



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

@CgarDann made his retribution to me sending him a little taste of bourbon. Found my mailbox on my roof, neighbor said it was loud. I'm guessing the package that came from North Carolina was yours too, if not I have another thank you to send out. Thanks Brother as I have not had good shine since I was stationed down in NC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan is a great BOTL.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!! about that 'shine...i think is illegal to drink it north of the Dixie line...you can send it south if you want


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So the bottle of eagle rare is a barrel select. My boss went to a charity whiskey auction and bought a barrel of eagle rare. The silver sticker on the side of the bottle is something Buffalo trace out there since he personally picked the barrel he wanted. If you look at the Corona website they have the same sticker on their eagle rare bottles. Literally the only place you can get that barrel is from my restaurant. The Cedar mountain shine is the only legal distillery in my county. It’s also owned by a very good friend of mine. The Gatorade bottle is the authentic backwoods NC mountain water. Untaxed liquor at its best


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> So the bottle of eagle rare is a barrel select. My boss went to a charity whiskey auction and bought a barrel of eagle rare. The silver sticker on the side of the bottle is something Buffalo trace out there since he personally picked the barrel he wanted. If you look at the Corona website they have the same sticker on their eagle rare bottles. Literally the only place you can get that barrel is from my restaurant. The Cedar mountain shine is the only legal distillery in my county. It’s also owned by a very good friend of mine. The Gatorade bottle is the authentic backwoods NC mountain water. Untaxed liquor at its best


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Couldn’t let those whiskeys go unchecked lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> So the bottle of eagle rare is a barrel select. My boss went to a charity whiskey auction and bought a barrel of eagle rare. The silver sticker on the side of the bottle is something Buffalo trace out there since he personally picked the barrel he wanted. If you look at the Corona website they have the same sticker on their eagle rare bottles. Literally the only place you can get that barrel is from my restaurant. The Cedar mountain shine is the only legal distillery in my county. It’s also owned by a very good friend of mine. The Gatorade bottle is the authentic backwoods NC mountain water. Untaxed liquor at its best


How is the Eagle rare? Won a fifth at a golf outing. 

Drink it or gift it? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

It’s pretty darn good if you ask me. Yet to each their own really


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Here in NC when they get any eagle rare in. They limit it to one per person per day at the ABC everyone wants it here


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Seems I got double teamed! My mailbox didn't stand a chance! Again thank you @CgarDann and @BlueRidgePuffer for your generosity 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Anytime buddy, my pleasure. Boss wants to know what you think of the ER when you break into it


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Anytime buddy, my pleasure. Boss wants to know what you think of the ER when you break into it


I have an open bottle of ER right now when that's gone I'll break the seal on this bottle. I'm more interested in the shine lol want to see if there's a difference in taste between NC and Tennessee as I have a few mason jars of Tennessee right now

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

If flavored shine is more your style I can get a list of his flavors and send it to you. I’m more of a straight kinda guy. I can flavor it myself lol


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> If flavored shine is more your style I can get a list of his flavors and send it to you. I’m more of a straight kinda guy. I can flavor it myself lol


Nope what you sent is perfect I enjoy sipping it. I do make a few gallons of Apple pie every year around Christmas time for friends 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Schweet! Nice job @CgarDann, and a bottle of Eagle Rare to boot. Been looking for that myself.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Booze was not from me but it was a team effort that landed multiple munitions at the same time. Ken - enjoy in good health 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DAN THE MAN strikes AGAIN!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Shh be quit he knows we’re we are now….too late!!










quick and stealthy my good sir! Thank you @bowhunter444


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I am curious as to what Ezra this is as well as the white banded and skull and cross bones are?


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

The EZ is White Chocolate Truffle 
The yellow skull & bones is Vaije Ghost Rider and the white band is vaije Frank Castle. If you look closely at the white band you will see the skull &bones on it

Enjoy @BlueRidgePuffer 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

